# Favorite Picture



## SoMDMama82

I took this picture of my baby girl the other day, and I think it's my new favorite picture of her.  

Anyone else out there have a favorite picture of their little one(s) they want to share?


----------



## luckystar07

she is a cutie


----------



## SoMDMama82

luckystar07 said:
			
		

> she is a cutie




Thanks!


----------



## Pete

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y124/dpete2q/2007_flhtcu_1280.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## SoMDMama82

Pete said:
			
		

> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y124/dpete2q/2007_flhtcu_1280.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>




Awww....she's soo pretty!  You must be proud!


----------



## cattitude

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y111/jrlvr8/mebaby.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## nicole_M

Here's a pic of my kitchen wall with our kids' pictures on it....These 3 aren't my absolute favorite shots of the kids, but I am very happy with the way it turned out!

Your daughter is a cutie!

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h269/nikki26801/somdpic.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## pixiegirl

He looks just like his daddy....  Smooth...


----------



## SoMDMama82

nicole_moreland said:
			
		

> Here's a pic of my kitchen wall with our kids' pictures on it....These 3 aren't my absolute favorite shots of the kids, but I am very happy with the way it turned out!
> 
> Your daughter is a cutie!



That's a neat idea.  I love black & white pictures.  I really need to play around more with my pictures, and get some blown up for our walls.


----------



## Erin

*pics*

Hopefully this uploaded...


----------



## BS Gal

nicole_moreland said:
			
		

> Here's a pic of my kitchen wall with our kids' pictures on it....These 3 aren't my absolute favorite shots of the kids, but I am very happy with the way it turned out!
> 
> Your daughter is a cutie!
> 
> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h269/nikki26801/somdpic.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>



What color are your walls?  They're gorgeous!  

Oh, cute kids, also.


----------



## Erin

*Sharing*

an Oreo cookie........


----------



## workin hard

Myfavorite!!


----------



## nicole_M

BS Gal said:
			
		

> What color are your walls?  They're gorgeous!
> 
> Oh, cute kids, also.



Thank you!  I'll let you know the name of the paint - I've gotta remember where I put it!


----------



## Jameo

SoMDMama82 said:
			
		

> That's a neat idea.  I love black & white pictures.  I really need to play around more with my pictures, and get some blown up for our walls.



Hope you don't mind 

<img src="http://photos.imageevent.com/jameo/miscalbums/misc/websize/kido.jpg">


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Too hard to pick just one favorite, but I really like this one because it shows some of her personality


----------



## pixiegirl

Ok, ok I'll be serious for just a minute.....  My all time favorite of both.


----------



## nicole_M

Jameo said:
			
		

> Hope you don't mind
> 
> <img src="http://photos.imageevent.com/jameo/miscalbums/misc/websize/kido.jpg">



What kind of program do you use???


----------



## Jameo

nicole_moreland said:
			
		

> What kind of program do you use???



Adobe Photoshop


----------



## pixiegirl

SoMDGirl42 said:
			
		

> Too hard to pick just one favorite, but I really like this one because it shows some of her personality



That's why I LOVE that picture of baby pig.  He explaining something to me and he's a very "matter of fact" kind of kid...  He comes by it honestly.


----------



## SoMDMama82

Jameo said:
			
		

> Hope you don't mind
> 
> <img src="http://photos.imageevent.com/jameo/miscalbums/misc/websize/kido.jpg">




See, that's what I want to learn how to do.  That is too neat.  Thanks!


----------



## workin hard

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Ok, ok I'll be serious for just a minute..... My all time favorite of both.


 
The pig in the first pic looks just like you!


----------



## SoMDMama82

Erin said:
			
		

> an Oreo cookie........



That is too funny!


----------



## BlackSheep

My nephew and niece-


----------



## SoMDMama82

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> My nephew and niece-




Aww...look at those kissey lips!


----------



## barncat

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Ok, ok I'll be serious for just a minute.....  My all time favorite of both.



Pixie they both have beautiful eyes, first thing I noticed when I looked.

Congrats, they are handsome boys.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> My nephew and niece-


:mauhaaaaaaaa:


----------



## barncat

*My current favorite*

She was dancing while getting her pictures done.


----------



## pixiegirl

workin hard said:
			
		

> The pig in the first pic looks just like you!




Everyone thought that older pig looked just like me only slighter in color.  Then the baby came along and he's a clone not only in appearance but attitude as well.  God's punishment for being a bad kid myself.  Mini me coming and going.


----------



## nicole_M

It's hard getting a decent shot of all 3 - Here's one from yesterday.  

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h269/nikki26801/somdpic2-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## workin hard

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Everyone thought that older pig looked just like me only slighter in color. Then the baby came along and he's a clone not only in appearance but attitude as well. God's punishment for being a bad kid myself. Mini me coming and going.


   Good luck!  Mine is just like his father.  In looks and most personality traits.  No patience whatsoever but thank God he is relativly laid back like me.  He has my eyes and thats about it.


----------



## baileydog

Pete said:
			
		

> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y124/dpete2q/2007_flhtcu_1280.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>





Thats HOT!


----------



## BlackSheep

SoMDMama82 said:
			
		

> Aww...look at those kissey lips!


She had just finished a cherry popsicle!


----------



## hotmomma

I can't get the picture to pop up.  Only the link but here is my baby


----------



## pixiegirl

barncat said:
			
		

> Pixie they both have beautiful eyes, first thing I noticed when I looked.
> 
> Congrats, they are handsome boys.



Thank you!  The oldest has an undetermined eye color.  They're not blue but they're not green.  It's so odd but definitely unique!


----------



## pixiegirl

workin hard said:
			
		

> Good luck!  Mine is just like his father.  In looks and most personality traits.  No patience whatsoever but thank God he is relativly laid back like me.  He has my eyes and thats about it.



Mind you he'll be three next month....  Months ago the little rat was telling me something; I can't remember what now but he was explaining it and after he was done explaining it (complete with hand gestures and a head bob) he says "duh!" Like I was the one that was stupid.  It wasn't terribly long after his second birthday.  I have NO idea where he got that from as I don't say it and his older brother wouldn't dare say it to me.  That kid has an iron set!


----------



## SoMDMama82

This one isn't my favorite, but I just think it's funny.  My BIL calls it her "Fat B@st@rd Face"   :


----------



## Nickel

I have too many favorites, I'll use three older ones. The first two were when he was three (the winter of the chapped lips ), and the second was when he was two.


----------



## SoMDMama82

Nickel said:
			
		

> I have too many favorites, I'll use two older ones. The first two were when he was three (the winter of the chapped lips ), and the second was when he was two.



Wow!  Look at those blue eyes!


----------



## sanchezf

My Favorite


----------



## pixiegirl

Nickel said:
			
		

> I have too many favorites, I'll use three older ones. The first two were when he was three (the winter of the chapped lips ), and the second was when he was two.



Is that your porch madame?


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Is that your porch madame?


 I wish!  It's my dad's, but my stepmom gets the credit.  She bought it and renovated it when they were dating.  The house itself, not just the porch.  I live in a new house, for now.  No pretty aged wood porch.


----------



## pixiegirl

Nickel said:
			
		

> I wish!  It's my dad's, but my stepmom gets the credit.  She bought it and renovated it when they were dating.  The house itself, not just the porch.  I live in a new house, for now.  No pretty aged wood porch.



In my search for a place to live and looking at houses I decided I really, really, really want this!


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> In my search for a place to live and looking at houses I decided I really, really, really want this!


 Nope, you don't.  I saw it listed too, and the price was definitely right, so I drove by it a few months ago.  Seedy neighbors and encroaching on a bad part of town.  In the future, forward all "I like this house" houses to me, and I'll drive by and let you know.


----------



## pixiegirl

Nickel said:
			
		

> Nope, you don't.  I saw it listed too, and the price was definitely right, so I drove by it a few months ago.  Seedy neighbors and encroaching on a bad part of town.  In the future, forward all "I like this house" houses to me, and I'll drive by and let you know.



That's a deal!


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> That's a deal!


 You'll get a more comprehensive search here, since realtor.com doesn't list everything on the MLS.


----------



## SoMDMama82

barncat said:
			
		

> She was dancing while getting her pictures done.



What a cutie.


----------



## Speedy70

The second one I like because how many kids can pick their nose with their toe?


----------



## SoMDMama82

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> The second one I like because how many kids can pick their nose with their toe?




Now THAT'S Talent!


----------



## Cowgirl

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> The second one I like because how many kids can pick their nose with their toe?




  Weren't you due already?  Stop making us wait!!  Some of us are impatient!!


----------



## Cowgirl

Here are mine....I wish I could take credit for their cuteness...but that's all their daddy's work.


----------



## Speedy70

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> Weren't you due already?  Stop making us wait!!  Some of us are impatient!!




Nope, due in 6 days.  I've been having contractions off and on, but nothing timeable.


----------



## sanchezf

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> The second one I like because how many kids can pick their nose with their toe?


 
Wow, Are those the new 4-D Sonograms?  They didn't have those when I was carring my son..


----------



## Speedy70

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> Here are mine....I wish I could take credit for their cuteness...but that's all their daddy's work.




Very cute!!  That young man has excellent taste - John Deere.


----------



## Speedy70

sanchezf said:
			
		

> Wow, Are those the new 4-D Sonograms?  They didn't have those when I was carring my son..




Yep, the first one was at 27 weeks.  I can't remember when the other ones were done - probably around 31-32 weeks.


----------



## sockgirl77

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Yep, the first one was at 27 weeks.  I can't remember when the other ones were done - probably around 31-32 weeks.


I get another one tomorrow.


----------



## sanchezf

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Yep, the first one was at 27 weeks. I can't remember when the other ones were done - probably around 31-32 weeks.


 
It looks like a boy, do you know what you are having ?


----------



## sockgirl77

sanchezf said:
			
		

> It looks like a boy, do you know what you are having ?


A baby.


----------



## Speedy70

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> A baby.




  

A boy.


----------



## sanchezf

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> A baby.


----------



## sockgirl77

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> A boy.


:snort:


----------



## Speedy70

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> I get another one tomorrow.




Sharing pics?


----------



## sockgirl77

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Sharing pics?


Of course. Ding Dong was annoying me last night saying that Katie's penis has probably dropped by now.


----------



## Speedy70

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Of course. Ding Dong was annoying me last night saying that Katie's penis has probably dropped by now.


----------



## sockgirl77

*My favorite pics...*

My son at 12 months. Me at 12 months. My daughter at 12 months.


----------



## nomoney

this is one of my faves of one of my boys, its just who he is


----------



## sockgirl77

nomoney said:
			
		

> this is one of my faves of one of my boys, its just who he is


OMG!! Atleast he wasn't wearing a see through black netted shirt and a dog collar.


----------



## Jameo

nomoney said:
			
		

> this is one of my faves of one of my boys, its just who he is



Post the afro one!


----------



## sockgirl77

Dear Nomo,
You're saving that pic to blackmail your kid with in about 10 years, aren't ya?
,
Socki


----------



## nomoney

Jameo said:
			
		

> Post the afro one!


 

its a few years older, but here it is


----------



## Cowgirl

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Of course. Ding Dong was annoying me last night saying that Katie's penis has probably dropped by now.




You're naming her Katie?  That's a great name!!!


----------



## Jameo

nomoney said:
			
		

> its a few years older, but here it is



I love that one!!


----------



## sockgirl77

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> You're naming her Katie?  That's a great name!!!


Yep. Katie Ann. Thanks.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

nomoney said:
			
		

> this is one of my faves of one of my boys, its just who he is


You so need to save this for a special event, say wedding   

It would be great to wrap a pair of under roos, some cowboy boots, a belt, a cowboy hat and some other "props" and give it to his bride with a copy of this picture for a bridal shower gift.


----------



## pixiegirl

nomoney said:
			
		

> this is one of my faves of one of my boys, its just who he is



Big pig thinks he's Indiana Jones....  He also likes to sit in laundry baskets on the couch.  Baby pig is just too cute.


----------



## sockgirl77

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Big pig thinks he's Indiana Jones....  He also likes to sit in laundry baskets on the couch.  Baby pig is just too cute.


Can Baby Pig come show Thing 1 how to do that?


----------



## Pete

baileydog said:
			
		

> Thats HOT!


I remember when it was just a mini-bike and now look at it


----------



## pixiegirl

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Can Baby Pig come show Thing 1 how to do that?



He started training just after his second b-day but was NEVER consistent with it.  A couple of months ago I simply took away the pull-ups.  From that day on the closest he's come to having an accident is not being able to get his pants down in time.  

Bribery worked with the older.  One skittle or M&M for pee and two for poop.  He had it within a couple weeks.  Baby would not budge, candy, stickers, a calendar, stamps on the hand, nothing...  I was genuinely surprised when simply taking the pull-ups away worked so well.


----------



## Pete

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> He started training just after his second b-day but was NEVER consistent with it.  A couple of months ago I simply took away the pull-ups.  From that day on the closest he's come to having an accident is not being able to get his pants down in time.
> 
> Bribery worked with the older.  One skittle or M&M for pee and two for poop.  He had it within a couple weeks.  Baby would not budge, candy, stickers, a calendar, stamps on the hand, nothing...  I was genuinely surprised when simply taking the pull-ups away worked so well.


I am sure I would hate sitting in poo.  I hope I get good nurses at the home who change me regularly.


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> He started training just after his second b-day but was NEVER consistent with it.  A couple of months ago I simply took away the pull-ups.  From that day on the closest he's come to having an accident is not being able to get his pants down in time.
> 
> Bribery worked with the older.  One skittle or M&M for pee and two for poop.  He had it within a couple weeks.  Baby would not budge, candy, stickers, a calendar, stamps on the hand, nothing...  I was genuinely surprised when simply taking the pull-ups away worked so well.


 I swear your baby is J's clone, in mannerisms not looks (obviously ).  If this is true, you'll have a sweet, well behaved five year old in a couple years.  Gray hair by then too.


----------



## sockgirl77

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> He started training just after his second b-day but was NEVER consistent with it.  A couple of months ago I simply took away the pull-ups.  From that day on the closest he's come to having an accident is not being able to get his pants down in time.
> 
> Bribery worked with the older.  One skittle or M&M for pee and two for poop.  He had it within a couple weeks.  Baby would not budge, candy, stickers, a calendar, stamps on the hand, nothing...  I was genuinely surprised when simply taking the pull-ups away worked so well.


Nothing is working. We bought him the coolest Diego and Cars briefs. We have tried Cheerios, Fruit Loops, Tinkle Targets, PullUps, and bribery with new movies. Nothing. He'll hold it all day at school, get home and go onto the tile floor and squat.


----------



## sockgirl77

Favorite Picture 07-24-2007 02:35 PM Have you tried busting his ass? 


Because that would help?


----------



## aps45819

1st birthday


----------



## aps45819

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> . He'll hold it all day at school, get home and go onto the tile floor and squat.


Rub his nose in it and toss him outside, maybey you can at least house break him


----------



## pixiegirl

Nickel said:
			
		

> I swear your baby is J's clone, in mannerisms not looks (obviously ).  If this is true, you'll have a sweet, well behaved five year old in a couple years.  Gray hair by then too.



The oldest was such an easy baby/toddler/preschooler.  That babe is hell on little feet.    Saturday we were all at my parents for a cookout.  We had been in the house and it was way past nap time when something ticked him off. He stormed upstairs to his room and shut the door (would have slammed it but being a couple weeks off 3 he just doesn't have the strength).  Opposed to going to him and scolding or punishing him for throwing his little tantrum (and that was VERY mild) I just went outside.  Everyone else followed.  After a couple minutes I guess he got the idea that no one was coming up to get him and he ventured downstairs only to find that everyone was in the back yard.  He comes out the back door shaking his finger at me and yells "Don't you ever come out here without me again!" and then hauls off and whops big pig one (just because he was close I suppose).  I got up out of my chair, lifted his leg of his shorts and lit that little leg up.  He didn't even bat an eye.  He stormed off the deck and went and played on the swingset by himself until it was time for dessert.  That kid is something else.


----------



## baileydog

Pete said:
			
		

> I remember when it was just a mini-bike and now look at it




Its ok Pete, they grow so fast, you just have to enjoy them while theyre small.


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> The oldest was such an easy baby/toddler/preschooler.  That babe is hell on little feet.    Saturday we were all at my parents for a cookout.  We had been in the house and it was way past nap time when something ticked him off. He stormed upstairs to his room and shut the door (would have slammed it but being a couple weeks off 3 he just doesn't have the strength).  Opposed to going to him and scolding or punishing him for throwing his little tantrum (and that was VERY mild) I just went outside.  Everyone else followed.  After a couple minutes I guess he got the idea that no one was coming up to get him and he ventured downstairs only to find that everyone was in the back yard.  He comes out the back door shaking his finger at me and yells "Don't you ever come out here without me again!" and then hauls off and whops big pig one (just because he was close I suppose).  I got up out of my chair, lifted his leg of his shorts and lit that little leg up.  He didn't even bat an eye.  He stormed off the deck and went and played on the swingset by himself until it was time for dessert.  That kid is something else.


 Joshua was _not_ easy.  I wouldn't have classified him as a bad toddler, but he is very much his own person, and was (and still is, to a lesser extent) very stubborn and opinionated.  He is still very straightforward, and will tell it like it is.  Luckily he's developed the sense that there's a time and a place for everything, and his evil side rarely comes out.  I'm complimented at least once a week on the fact that he behaves himself in public, as if that's something people should be praising (I don't walk around like a neanderthal at Lowe's, why would that be acceptable for a small person? )


----------



## Rael

http://forums.somd.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32015&stc=1&thumb=1
Somebody took a photo of me on the toilet when I was around that age. My older brother always tried using it as blackmail against me until we all got just a little older, so I hid the photo (instead of destroying it, and out of consideration for Mom, it was her's after all....hoping we'd grow out of the blackmail phase) under one of the stair carpets going up to my parents' bedroom.

Well, a few years later when I was a teen they wanted the carpet mats replaced and my brother and I tackled it together. I did the measuring and cutting of the new w/w carpet, and he removed the old. He wasn't as well suited for the new part as much as the remove part!

Well, he discovered that photo and held it higher than I could reach just like we were little kids again...no, the blackmail psychology didn't go away. Still hasn't today BTW...

Something about toilets, but as a kid I always liked pretending I was a pilot and had to sit backwards on the toilet even to pee so I could steer the plane with the lid (yoke)! Even when I was just dressed with a snowsuit (remember those?), I would come in having to pee and it would all have to come off or I wouldn't be able to fly the plane.

Treasure those memories, parents. What a great age. Great photos also...


----------



## BadGirl

These photos were taken last year, but they remain some of my most favorite images of Baby Bubba.


----------



## kwillia

BadGirl said:
			
		

> These photos were taken last year, but they remain some of my most favorite images of Baby Bubba.


Did you see the recent pic I posted of my girl a couple weeks ago?


----------



## BadGirl

kwillia said:
			
		

> Did you see the recent pic I posted of my girl a couple weeks ago?


No, I didn't.  Please point me in the direction of the post.  Pre-braces?


----------



## BadGirl

kwillia said:
			
		

> Here...


She looks so much like you.  Gorgeous!


----------



## kwillia

BadGirl said:
			
		

> She looks so much like you.  Gorgeous!


She's growing up...


----------



## FlipandFlop

Somewhere~~~over the rainbow


----------



## watercolor

#1- Is her now. About 2 weeks ago. I love the look on her face in this pic.

#2- Was this past christmas. This pic she looks so mischevious!

#3- The first time on roller skates earlier this year! 

#4- The first time she rode in a swing.. her face was adoreable.


----------



## CMC122

Boy#2


----------



## CableChick

just a few, it's so hard to pick!


----------



## CableChick

CableChick said:
			
		

> just a few, it's so hard to pick!


 

Picture 1 is my youngest @ Halloween last year
Picture 2 is my youngest on his 1st birthday with his great nanny 
Picture 3 is my oldest playing his first year of t-ball this year
Picture 4 is my oldest @ 2 days old
Picture 5 is my youngest @ about 4 weeks old


----------



## Speedy70

CableChick said:
			
		

> just a few, it's so hard to pick!



Love the 'coming home outfit' in #4!


----------



## CableChick

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Love the 'coming home outfit' in #4!


 
My oldest was an Anne Geddes Bunny
My youngest was an Anne Geddes Bear


----------



## cdsulhoff

Everyone of those babies are just too darn cute.. 

 Here are a couple of my kids..


----------



## cdsulhoff

CableChick said:
			
		

> Picture 1 is my youngest @ Halloween last year
> Picture 2 is my youngest on his 1st birthday with his great nanny
> Picture 3 is my oldest playing his first year of t-ball this year
> Picture 4 is my oldest @ 2 days old
> Picture 5 is my youngest @ about 4 weeks old




 OMG those eyes! Your youngest has the most beautiful eyes I have seen..


----------



## CMC122

A few years ago waiting for Daddy to get home.


----------



## CableChick

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> OMG those eyes! Your youngest has the most beautiful eyes I have seen..


 

Thanks!  His brother has them too!  They all take after daddy.


----------



## cdsulhoff

CableChick said:
			
		

> Thanks!  His brother has them too!  They all take after daddy.


OH my, They both have beautiful blue eyes.. I would love to have blue eyes.. You are in trouble when they get older, you know that.  The girls are going to fall for those eyes..


----------



## CMC122




----------



## CableChick

CMC122 said:
			
		

>


 

I love this picture!!!  She looks so sweet and innocent!


----------



## sockgirl77

BadGirl said:
			
		

> These photos were taken last year, but they remain some of my most favorite images of Baby Bubba.


How old is he now? Did he just turn 1? I think he's about the same age as Baby Booti!


----------



## BadGirl

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> How old is he now? Did he just turn 1? I think he's about the same age as Baby Booti!


He's slightly older than Baby Booti.  Baby Bubba turned 18 months old at the beginning of July.

I guess I should stop referring to him as "Baby Bubba", seeing as he weighs 30 lbs and is 35 inches tall.  

What's the calculation of determining his height as an adult?  Something about taking his height at the age of two and multiplying it 1.5?  Can anyone provide input?


----------



## watercolor

BadGirl said:
			
		

> He's slightly older than Baby Booti.  Baby Bubba turned 18 months old at the beginning of July.
> 
> I guess I should stop referring to him as "Baby Bubba", seeing as he weighs 30 lbs and is 35 inches tall.
> 
> What's the calculation of determining his height as an adult?  Something about taking his height at the age of two and multiplying it 1.5?  Can anyone provide input?




I didnt realize how close they were in age (well skeeter and bubba...).....dang.. where the heck have I been.


----------



## Agee

Wow, all of you have beautiful children 

Jealous!!!


----------



## BadGirl

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Wow, all of you have beautiful children
> 
> Jealous!!!


If you had children, I'm sure that they'd be gorgeous.  Your baby picture proves that you were an adorable and oh, so handsome, baby.


----------



## Cowgirl

BadGirl said:
			
		

> He's slightly older than Baby Booti.  Baby Bubba turned 18 months old at the beginning of July.
> 
> I guess I should stop referring to him as "Baby Bubba", seeing as he weighs 30 lbs and is 35 inches tall.
> 
> What's the calculation of determining his height as an adult?  Something about taking his height at the age of two and multiplying it 1.5?  Can anyone provide input?




My mom did something like that.  I thought it was their height at 2 yrs multiplied by 2.  According to that I was supposed to be 5'9" or so.  I'm only 5'6".


----------



## mv_princess

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> My mom did something like that.  I thought it was their *height* at 2 yrs multiplied by 2.  According to that I was supposed to be 5'9" or so.  I'm only 5'6".


...fixed...


----------



## Cowgirl

mv_princess said:
			
		

> ...fixed...





    <----me


----------



## lovinmaryland

Here is my youngest...He has this thing with sticking his tongue out


----------



## mv_princess

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> <----me


  It's alright.

Mine came out right, I was 3ft at the age of 2. And I am now 6ft


----------



## Cowgirl

mv_princess said:
			
		

> It's alright.
> 
> Mine came out right, I was 3ft at the age of 2. And I am now 6ft




Really?  Wow.  I used to think it'd be nice to be 5'7" at least.  But, it's only and inch.  I'm pretty happy with my height now.


----------



## Cowgirl

Hey BG, here's a site.


----------



## citysherry

This is from our trip to Disney this past January.


----------



## BadGirl

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> Hey BG, here's a site.


Thanks!


----------



## BadGirl

citysherry said:
			
		

> This is from our trip to Disney this past January.


 
Very handsome kids considering their Dad looks so Goofy.. 



Come on now.....that was funny!


----------



## BadGirl

BadGirl said:
			
		

> Very handsome kids considering their Dad looks so Goofy..
> 
> 
> 
> Come on now.....that was funny!


You're welcome!


----------



## citysherry

BadGirl said:
			
		

> Very handsome kids considering their Dad looks so Goofy..
> 
> 
> 
> Come on now.....that was funny!



Yes, it was very funny and I've been waiting for it since I posted the pic!!  

Here's one from the tea cup ride...can you tell that boy was the only male child in the group!  Poor thing endured that tea cup ride more than once because he was the best at making it spin.


----------



## Agee

BadGirl said:
			
		

> You're welcome!


----------



## Big Fatty

I love this recent one of us at Dorsey Park.


----------



## Lilypad

1 of 8 nieces-Dakota.


----------



## Big Fatty

OK, this is my new favorite thread...


----------



## illfindu2

SoMDMama82 said:
			
		

> I took this picture of my baby girl the other day, and I think it's my new favorite picture of her.
> 
> Anyone else out there have a favorite picture of their little one(s) they want to share?




OMG!  What a beauty.  You must be proud.


----------



## carolinagirl

Here are my babies.


----------



## carolinagirl

The third pic is my little mean boy.  He is head strong, opinionated and mean as a rattlesnake if you aggravate him.  I took this when he was mad with me because I told him he couldn't climb on top of the car and run around.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

I have a new picture although I can't post it on here. Little one is now 19 months an into learning to dress herself. While getting ready for bath time, I took off her clothes and diaper and she insisted on redressing herself, without the diaper. She put her little jean skirt on upside down and backwards and proceeded to run around the house with her little hiney hanging out of the back of her upside down backwards skirt.    The picture is worth a thousand words, but I'm not into showing her little hiney on the internet for the pervs to see, but trust me, it's priceless!


----------



## Cowgirl

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> The third pic is my little mean boy.  He is head strong, opinionated and mean as a rattlesnake if you aggravate him.  I took this when he was mad with me because I told him he couldn't climb on top of the car and run around.




Your children are beautiful!


----------



## SoMDMama82

illfindu2 said:
			
		

> OMG!  What a beauty.  You must be proud.



Thank you!


----------



## SamSpade

I don't know if it's my favorite - but I do like it a lot.


----------



## itsbob

SamSpade said:
			
		

> I don't know if it's my favorite - but I do like it a lot.



Post Oreo Nick!
<img src='http://itsbob.smugmug.com/photos/151750133-M.jpg'>


And Biker Nick!!
<img src='http://itsbob.smugmug.com/photos/141613142-M.jpg'>


----------



## lovinmaryland

The little guy is now mobile


----------



## workin hard

lovinmaryland said:
			
		

> The little guy is now mobile


 
He's cute!!  My little one is getting up on all 4s and kind of rocking back and forth.  Can't really crawl yet but can kinda of wriggle to get to where he wants to be.


----------



## SoMDMama82

workin hard said:
			
		

> He's cute!!  My little one is getting up on all 4s and kind of rocking back and forth.  Can't really crawl yet but can kinda of wriggle to get to where he wants to be.



Mine too...she can get on her hands and knees and do the rock, but no crawling yet.  She kind of scoots backwards all over the room though, so she can pretty much get to anything she wants to get her little hands on!  Won't be long until she is all over the place!

Here's a new picture of her taken over the weekend down at Piney Point.


----------



## RoseRed

SoMDMama82 said:
			
		

> Mine too...she can get on her hands and knees and do the rock, but no crawling yet.  She kind of scoots backwards all over the room though, so she can pretty much get to anything she wants to get her little hands on!  Won't be long until she is all over the place!
> 
> Here's a new picture of her taken over the weekend down at Piney Point.



What a darling!


----------



## workin hard

SoMDMama82 said:
			
		

> Mine too...she can get on her hands and knees and do the rock, but no crawling yet. She kind of scoots backwards all over the room though, so she can pretty much get to anything she wants to get her little hands on! Won't be long until she is all over the place!
> 
> Here's a new picture of her taken over the weekend down at Piney Point.


 
What a cutie!! How old is she?


----------



## hborror

www.thecutekid.com


----------



## SoMDMama82

workin hard said:
			
		

> What a cutie!! How old is she?




Thanks!

She'll be 8 months in 3 days.  Time is flying by!  Her 1st b-day will be here before I know it


----------



## Richard Cranium

What's up with all these kids that look like me?


----------



## Mom2threebabies




----------



## MDTerps

SamSpade said:
			
		

> I don't know if it's my favorite - but I do like it a lot.



Cute! Chocolate Ice Cream and Strawberries???? 
The look on his face is "I'm gonna get you" "grrrrr"


----------



## itsbob

I almost forgot my MOST favorite picture..

Stalking the prey

<img src='http://itsbob.smugmug.com/photos/84784957-M.jpg'>

killing the Prey

<img src='http://itsbob.smugmug.com/photos/84784961-M.jpg'>

Returning to the den with his kill

<img src='http://itsbob.smugmug.com/photos/84784960-M.jpg'>


----------



## workin hard

SoMDMama82 said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> She'll be 8 months in 3 days. Time is flying by! Her 1st b-day will be here before I know it


 
Mine will be 8 months on the 15th.  It is going way too quick!!


----------



## workin hard

itsbob said:
			
		

> I almost forgot my MOST favorite picture..
> 
> Stalking the prey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> killing the Prey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Returning to the den with his kill


 
Too cute!!  He looks like you!


----------



## lovinmaryland

Oh no I think he'll be walking soon


----------



## kris31280

My favorite picture, although it's almost a year old at this point...


----------



## lovinmaryland

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> No children of my own, but recently received this:
> 
> My Godmother sent it to me..    I was 2ish..




that is too cute


----------



## rack'm

*My munchkins last night...........*

<img src="http://photos.imageevent.com/dborzi/photos/websize/kids.jpg">


----------



## lovinmaryland

rack'm said:
			
		

> <img src="http://photos.imageevent.com/dborzi/photos/websize/kids.jpg">


cute    you have to teach me that edging thing that looks good


----------



## rack'm

lovinmaryland said:
			
		

> cute    you have to teach me that edging thing that looks good




Thanks, I was playing with dark pix last night.......

I was reading at the kids picture brochure last night from school and they charge $10 extra for that effect.


----------



## SoMDMama82

Sorry, I had to bump this thread with some new pictures of my baby girl!  

I call the first one her "pouty face"  The second is her "stinky face" (I love it!) and the last one I just think is too cute not to share.


----------



## itsbob

<img src='http://itsbob.smugmug.com/photos/192821484-M.jpg'>

<img src='http://itsbob.smugmug.com/photos/182068797-M.jpg'>

I've got to download more off of my camera.. pool pictures, and beach pictures coming..


----------



## Chasey_Lane

SoMDMama82 said:
			
		

> Sorry, I had to bump this thread with some new pictures of my baby girl!
> 
> I call the first one her "pouty face"  The second is her "stinky face" (I love it!) and the last one I just think is too cute not to share.


OMG, that's an evil "Chucky" face.


----------



## BadGirl

itsbob said:
			
		

> I've got to download more off of my camera.. pool pictures, and beach pictures coming..


Oh, Bob, your baby is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## K_Jo

BadGirl said:
			
		

> Oh, Bob, your baby is absolutely beautiful!


Thank you.


----------



## itsbob

BadGirl said:
			
		

> Oh, Bob, your baby is absolutely beautiful!


What can I say, he looks just like me!!


----------



## nitwhit3286

one from the other day...


----------



## ez_one20690

Pop Pop and Grandson!!


----------



## nitwhit3286

ez_one20690 said:
			
		

> Pop Pop and Grandson!!




too cute!


----------



## TWLs wife

My son & daughter...


----------



## NAS

TWL your daughter has some pretty blue eyes


----------



## TWLs wife

NAS said:
			
		

> TWL your daughter has some pretty blue eyes


Thank you.


----------



## smoothmarine187

Here's my wife with our kid


----------



## TWLs wife

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Here's my wife with our kid


Awww, He's a little cutie.


----------



## SShewbert

Not my favorite pics of my kids but good enough to show you guys


----------



## Dupontster

Here's my little girl


----------



## Mikeinsmd

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> My son & daughter...


OMFG!!!  They're still alive???


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Here's my lil girl.


----------



## kalmd

SShewbert said:
			
		

> Not my favorite pics of my kids but good enough to show you guys



Oh my, I want your little girl's hair.  It's gorgeous.


----------



## Dupontster

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Here's my lil girl.



My neice...


----------



## cdsulhoff

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Here's my wife with our kid


OMG


----------



## smoothmarine187

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Here's my lil girl.



 Not even close to being as cute as mine


----------



## smoothmarine187

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> OMG



I'm glad you think my wife and kid are something to laugh at


----------



## itsbob

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> I'm glad you think my wife and kid are something to laugh at


I'm just surprised some woman let you get close enough to impregnate her..

Thank GOD for Beer eh!??


----------



## Mikeinsmd

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Not even close to being as cute as mine


  Your ass!!  Lets see who wins the baby contest at the fair!!  

Hey you ever see those harness's dopey people strap their kids into?  I say if you can't control your kid, you shouldn't breed.   I saw a lil boy at the fair in one.  Looked like livestock being led around for show.  Kid looked miserable too.  Poor thing.


----------



## nachomama

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Your ass!!  Lets see who wins the baby contest at the fair!!
> 
> Hey you ever see those harness's dopey people strap their kids into?  I say if you can't control your kid, you shouldn't breed.   I saw a lil boy at the fair in one.  Looked like livestock being led around for show.  Kid looked miserable too.  Poor thing.


----------



## Dupontster

My baby looks better than both of yours....


----------



## smoothmarine187

itsbob said:
			
		

> I'm just surprised some woman let you get close enough to impregnate her..
> 
> Thank GOD for Beer eh!??






Badgirl only hooked up with you because you remind her of her dad


----------



## Warrant Guru

First picture of my son holding his new baby brother.


----------



## mainman

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Badgirl only hooked up with you because you remind her of her dad


----------



## Cowgirl

This is my new favorite pic of girlie.


----------



## Big Fatty

My daughter will be "The World's Strongest Woman". She is already picking up cars.


----------



## SamSpade

Cowgirl said:


> This is my new favorite pic of girlie.


 
She's got killer blue eyes.


----------



## maxima87

These are my favorites of girl.


----------



## Cowgirl

SamSpade said:


> She's got killer blue eyes.




I wish I could take credit.   I guess her mom has them...I've never looked. Here's another pic of the same bath time.


----------



## Cowgirl

maxima87 said:


> These are my favorites of girl.



  Cute!  That last one is the best.....she looks like she's telling you a thing or two.


----------



## maxima87

This is my all time favorite.  I coulnd't find it a minute ago.

Cowgirl-G-d help ya'll if her eyes stay that blue!  She is a beauty.


----------



## Bronwyn

My youngest


----------



## cdsulhoff

PICT0057 by cdsulhoff

Pic from this weekend!! The little girls are absolutely adorable!! They are the grooms granddaughters..
 My hubby is the one with the gray shirt and red tie and my younger one is the one with the sunglasses thinking he is a movie star. My oldest is in there as well he has a suit on..


----------



## LordStanley

lovinmaryland said:


> Oh no I think he'll be walking soon



Is Danny bonaduce his father?


----------



## lovinmaryland

LordStanley said:


> Is Danny bonaduce his father?



no 

this is a little more recent.. isnt he so cute


----------



## LordStanley

lovinmaryland said:


> no


----------



## Sonsie

A recent one of my jovial daughter.  She is the happiest baby I've ever seen, the opposite of my son who has always been difficult.


----------



## greyhound

cdsulhoff said:


> PICT0057 by cdsulhoff
> 
> Pic from this weekend!! The little girls are absolutely adorable!! They are the grooms granddaughters..
> My hubby is the one with the gray shirt and red tie and my younger one is the one with the sunglasses thinking he is a movie star. My oldest is in there as well he has a suit on..



You didn't put a pic of the dress you decided to wear.


----------



## cdsulhoff

I allowed my son to take some pic and that was my biggest mistake.. They were all blurry.. When my aunt get her in I will get one from her.  The dress was red with black accents around the bottom and a black ribbon around the top under the breast.. 

 Hold on I'll take a pic of the dress..


----------



## Fishn Guy

Here's a favorite....... Of Me!!!!


----------



## Fishn Guy

Fishn Guy said:


> Here's a favorite....... Of Me!!!!



 Favorite Picture 10-09-2007 08:11 PM If that really is you, you are cute! 

Yes, Thats me and thank you.... There are only about 10 people that have met me so I can't really prove it I guess....


----------



## Giddy up!

Fishn Guy said:


> Favorite Picture 10-09-2007 08:11 PM If that really is you, you are cute!
> 
> Yes, Thats me and thank you.... There are only about 10 people that have met me so I can't really prove it I guess....



This is my favorite pic of me and my horse


----------



## Fishn Guy

Giddy up! said:


> This is my favorite pic of me and my horse



Why does your horse have panties on its head?


----------



## smoothmarine187

cdsulhoff said:


> Oh God forbid having my hubby take any pics. This is what you get when he takes pics.. LOL



  I think he needs to take more pictures 



Fishn Guy said:


> Why does your horse have panties on its head?



That's it's batman costume, she's getting it ready for halloween.


----------



## Giddy up!

Fishn Guy said:


> Why does your horse have panties on its head?



Lol...he was holding them for me...duh! Its a fly mask...


----------



## warneckutz

Fishn Guy said:


> Why does your horse have _granny_ panties on its head?



:fixed:


----------



## Giddy up!

warneckutz said:


> :fixed:



Are you ready to get your ass kicked by a 100lb chic yet?


----------



## warneckutz

Giddy up! said:


> Are you ready to get your ass kicked by a 100pd chic yet?



What does "pd" stand for?


----------



## Giddy up!

warneckutz said:


> What does "pd" stand for?



Happy? I changed it..


----------



## lovinmaryland

Sonsie said:


> A recent one of my jovial daughter.  She is the happiest baby I've ever seen, the opposite of my son who has always been difficult.



That is sooooo cute


----------



## lovinmaryland

These are from bath time last night


----------



## SoMDMama82

Have any of you submitted your pictures to "My First 5" Fox News Photo Contest??

I submitted my daughter's picture (the one from the original post) and they showed her picture 2 days later. (They pick one picture to show per day)

Just curious to see if anybody from here did the same, because I know I've seen some really cute pictures through this post, that could make it on to the television!

BUT...the kids have to be 5 years old or younger.


----------



## SoMDMama82

*Halloween Pictures...*

from our "Photo Shoot" this past weekend.  I know it's only a matter of time before she won't put up with mommy's photo shoots, but for now it's fun!


----------



## MLGTS08

SoMDMama82 said:


> from our "Photo Shoot" this past weekend.  I know it's only a matter of time before she won't put up with mommy's photo shoots, but for now it's fun!



So cute she looks so happy, even in that costume. Very cute pictures


----------



## lovinmaryland

SoMDMama82 said:


> from our "Photo Shoot" this past weekend.  I know it's only a matter of time before she won't put up with mommy's photo shoots, but for now it's fun!



The middle one is my favorite


----------



## thebird

SoMDMama82 said:


> from our "Photo Shoot" this past weekend.  I know it's only a matter of time before she won't put up with mommy's photo shoots, but for now it's fun!



She's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## lovinmaryland

*What happened to people posting in this thread?*

This is baby Jack from last week  I love his older brother in the background


----------



## TWLs wife

lovinmaryland said:


> This is baby Jack from last week  I love his older brother in the background



Awww,he's a cutie.


----------



## bcp

Pete said:


>


Holy crap!!!
 I would have hated to be in the delievery room that day


----------



## bcp

lovinmaryland said:


> This is baby Jack from last week  I love his older brother in the background


Um,, Have we met?

 he looks like me at that age.

 If he ever meets me now, dont tell him,, the fear of the future could ruin him for life. 

 P.S.
 He is and will continue to be one damn good looking kid well into his early 50s.. Im just saying


----------



## Bay_Kat

sanchezf said:


> My Favorite



This is my favorite right now.


----------



## QueenB

This was at the Calvert fair in 06.  to who took this and gave me so many INCREDIBLE shots of my little ones!!


----------



## puggymom

Just took this shot today


----------



## whome20603

puggymom said:


> Just took this shot today



That looks like fun, can I come over?


----------



## Sonsie

This is my current fav of my daughter.  She is in her 4th of July dress.  She is 2 and a half already!


----------



## SShewbert

Heres a couple of my three.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Bay_Kat said:


> This is my favorite right now.





QueenB said:


> This was at the Calvert fair in 06.  to who took this and gave me so many INCREDIBLE shots of my little ones!!





puggymom said:


> Just took this shot today





Sonsie said:


> This is my current fav of my daughter.  She is in her 4th of July dress.  She is 2 and a half already!
> View attachment 66777





SShewbert said:


> Heres a couple of my three.



They are all great!!!


----------



## lovinmaryland

Soon to be the newest addition to our family!


----------



## toppick08

lovinmaryland said:


> Soon to be the newest addition to our family!


----------



## CalvertNewbie

lovinmaryland said:


> Soon to be the newest addition to our family!



Awwww, I loved seeing all the ultrasounds of my son.  It's so much fun trying to figure out what the baby is gonna look like.  Hubby kept telling me that his nose was just like mine & my dads.  Sure enough, it is!


----------



## puggymom

lovinmaryland said:


> Soon to be the newest addition to our family!



Aw!!! So sweet!


----------



## lovinmaryland

new shots of the boys!!


----------



## sunflower

My daughter


----------



## Agee

sunflower said:


> My daughter


 
What a sweetie!


----------



## jp2854

lovinmaryland do you know what you are having this time (boy or girl)?


----------



## lovinmaryland

sunflower said:


> My daughter


She is so adorable!!


jp2854 said:


> lovinmaryland do you know what you are having this time (boy or girl)?



No we decided not to find out this time around.


----------



## RareBreed

Husband says this should be their album cover should they become musicians in a band together. Band name could be "The Rebels".


----------



## Sonsie

My son who just turned 4 at his first soccer practice and my 2 year old daughter getting into my craft room supplies.  That is the face of mischief right there.


----------



## tiltedangel

My new litte Grandson 5 months old


----------



## RareBreed

Oldest son...


----------



## RareBreed

Youngest son...


----------



## Monello

This is a pic of my kid when they were really, really young.


----------



## luvmygdaughters




----------



## KDENISE977

Our 2nd selfie ever


----------



## KDENISE977

One of my favs


----------



## KDENISE977

...


----------



## GWguy

KDENISE977 said:


> One of my favs


Excuse me.... but is Spiderman giving us the finger?


----------



## KDENISE977

GWguy said:


> Excuse me.... but is Spiderman giving us the finger?



I cannot be held responsible for the clothing !!!! He DOES have 8 legs ???  Right ???


----------



## littlelady

KDENISE977 said:


> I cannot be held responsible for the clothing !!!! He DOES have 8 legs ???  Right ???



  I have always thought your son was one cute kid when you changed your avatar. I am too old to post the cutie pics from my kids younger days before I was on the internet.  I have pics the old fashioned way from a camera and prints.  When I have time, maybe I can convert them; I am no expert on that.  I have some great ones!


----------



## RPMDAD

My youngest great grand nephew taking a nap in a flower pot.


----------

